# FINALLY!  My rabbits have had kits! UPDATE! Everyone is weaned :)



## EggsForIHOP (Jan 20, 2012)

I just HAVE to share! I know...it's still "early in the game"...BUT FINALLY I have LIVE normal looking baby bunnies!

After AGES of the "thinking 'bout it" phase and months of waiting and let downs between 2 does I have 7 live kits at the moment!  

I even managed to actually BE THERE when one was kindling!  I had gone out to see what she was up to as I could see MUCH fur pulling from the house...and she just popped in to her little nest....within 10 or 15 minutes I was hearing "wet noises" like licking and then she popped out with evidence on her backside and when i looked VOILA! There were 4 squirming little bunnies! 

While that was I happening I noticed the doe next to her (who had pulled fur last night, but it didn't APPEAR to be much) had movement and squeak came from her nest!  OMG!!!  There are 3 for sure babies in there, and they had probably been there all day before I moved hay and fur around to notice it!  A TON of fur no less!

Right now I am on a "baby high" for sure! These are all destined for our own personal freezer space one day...that's part of the point behind this...but I'm hoping things continue to go well for them still....I can't believe I FINALLY got little rabbits out of my big rabbits! Now if only the silly goats would start to pop....then I would be content for a while


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

WONDERFUL! Its great when you have little animals born!!!


----------



## Citylife (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats on your little bundles of food.  They will be wonderful.  You will enjoy watching them grow I am sure.  I know, I do.
Good luck with your babies and moms.


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

Make sure to check the nests for dead babies and placentas left over. Give mom a snack to distract her first. Take all the babies out, count them, search all the corners of the box and remove any soiled hay/bedding/fur. Then tuck them back in.  Congratulations on the new popples! Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't think the baby high ever goes away   Congrats on the kits!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been keeping an eye on them like CRAZY!  Luckily I have 2 pretty good mamas...they tolerate me poking at the babies every time I think about (which is like 4 times a day  )

We have open eyes already...and we are still 4 and 4 for survivors  That's right...I found a stow away in the doe I thought had 3 kits, it was really 4!  I'm SO excited!  Fat healthy babies all around!  Our youngest California doe FINALLY had her babies today too!  6 at first count, but clearly I am prone to missing the obvious...it's her first time, but she's doing well with it so far...I've gone out twice to look at them and both times she shot me the stink eye and recovered them when I was done...now my older doe is a whole nother story!

But so far, so good with these babies...


----------



## Citylife (Jan 31, 2012)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> I don't think the baby high ever goes away   Congrats on the kits!


x2   I love seeing them get fat in their nest boxes.  Its rewarding.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 13, 2012)

And when i say everyone I mean EVERYONE!  After a bummer loss of one doe to wool block at that start...I finally got 3 litters....EVERYONE arrived healthy, EVERYONE opened their eyes and began to eat and drink and FINALLY within the last week I have weaned EVERYONE!

My Cali doe ( a first time mother no less!) gave me FOUR does and 2 bucks - sold one buck to a pet home and gave a doe to a friend in trade on another deal

My black doe (I dunno what she is...she's a Heinza I guess) gave me 2 does and 2 bucks - sold one doe from her to a lady down the road....

The Brown/white Heinza gave us 1 doe and 3 bucks - sold that doe to the same lady down the road....

So...one (if not 2) does retained from the California Doe, and POSSIBLY 2 does and a buck sold from her to a lady whose kid is BEGGING to raise a "practice meat pen" in preparation for next year...they've never had rabbits and this would be a test run....and that leaves US like 5 or 6 rabbits for our own freezer in a few more weeks!   WOO HOO!     

I'm so excited every bunny made it this far - I have one FOR SURE first time mama, and 2 we have no idea on...but all the babies are doing great!  i just had to share, I'm almost to the "finish line" with the bunnies FINALLY and it really is nice


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 17, 2012)

Yay congrats!!! We should hopefully get our first baby buns next week-end if all goes well


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 18, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Yay congrats!!! We should hopefully get our first baby buns next week-end if all goes well


Thank you   It's exciting isn't it?  I NEVER thought I would enjoy the rabbits as much as I do...I'm sure that will change a tad come the heat of summer   But they are so easy and so much fun!

Good luck with your first batch!  Hoping you get a great start like I did


----------



## loretta212 (Mar 27, 2012)

i am very new to rabbits but if i get as addicted to it as i am chickens we are going to be in trouble over here LOL


----------

